# Stock Arriving Monday 16th Feb - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (13/2/15)

Hey guys

Stock arriving this Monday 16th Feb:

Coils for Ego One
Coils for Delta V2
Delta V2 RBA Head
Kanthal 24,26 & 28 gauge
Coil Masters
Derringers
Marquis
Mutation X V4
Ariek
Dark Horse

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MurderDoll (15/2/15)

Nice stuff coming in!
Can see Ill be placing my order with you tomorrow. 

Any idea how the Mutation X V4 compares to the V3?
Guess would be better. But Im not 100% sure.


----------

